# My new favorite female tv chef.....



## garcia3441 (Dec 11, 2007)

Top Chef: Padma Lakshmi's Bio is Available Online - Official Bravo TV Site


----------



## Leon (Dec 11, 2007)

hmm... a little too tanorexic for my tastes. Rachel Ray is still where it's at


----------



## garcia3441 (Dec 11, 2007)

Leon said:


> Rachel Ray is still where it's at



I can't stand to listen to her. If I hear the words delish or yum-o, it makes my skin crawl.


----------



## poisonelvis (Dec 11, 2007)

umhmm


----------



## Chris (Dec 11, 2007)

poisonelvis said:


> umhmm,i've cooked a dish for her...hot butterd fat cock,all she can eat.



Come on dude, that's over the line.


----------



## poisonelvis (Dec 11, 2007)

sorry.


----------



## Leon (Dec 11, 2007)

garcia3441 said:


> I can't stand to listen to her. If I hear the words delish or yum-o, it makes my skin crawl.



well, she's not as bad as that Christina Can Cook lady. she's very Great Kat like, in that she seems to talk without ever closing her mouth.


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 11, 2007)

Chris said:


> Come on dude, that's over the line.



You edit the post but also quote it so I can still read about his cooking? 

And, I think I'd still hit Rachel Ray first.


----------



## Stitch (Dec 11, 2007)

Chris fails.


----------



## garcia3441 (Dec 11, 2007)

Leon said:


> well, she's not as bad as that Christina Can Cook lady. she's very Great Kat like, in that she seems to talk without ever closing her mouth.



It's her accent and her made-up words that drive me insane.


----------



## garcia3441 (Dec 11, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> You edit the post but also quote it so I can still read about his cooking?



Chris didn't edit his post. It was a self-edit.


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 11, 2007)

Solution. Hit mute.


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 11, 2007)

garcia3441 said:


> Chris didn't edit his post. It was a self-edit.



Oh, well. 


That's a potentially funny fuckup by Chris averted? Averted? Yes..averted...


----------



## garcia3441 (Dec 11, 2007)

Decisions, decisions....... an Indian supermodel who can cook, or a New Yawker who can't (Sorry, but some of the stuff she makes looks like what I feed my dog).


----------



## djpharoah (Dec 11, 2007)

Dude - she used to be even more fine before. Just  her and you will love the images. Rachel Ray is cute - but this woman is hot and educated and can speak 5 languages. For that I would cook for her!


----------



## Leon (Dec 11, 2007)

garcia3441 said:


> Decisions, decisions....... an Indian supermodel who can cook, or a New Yawker who can't (Sorry, but some of the stuff she makes looks like what I feed my dog).



i think that's some of the appeal. whether or not she can cook, she's just a hot chick with a cooking show, whereas the other lady is all over the place.

given the chance, i'd let either one of them cook for me. but, when it comes to dessert...


----------



## garcia3441 (Dec 11, 2007)

Leon said:


> i think that's some of the appeal. whether or not she can cook, she's just a hot chick with a cooking show, whereas the other lady is all over the place.
> 
> given the chance, i'd let either one of them cook for me. but, when it comes to dessert...



There's someone at the 'I Hate Rachel Ray' forum that uses the same avatar.


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 11, 2007)

Giada Delaurentis is where it's at.


----------



## Jason (Dec 11, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> Giada Delaurentis is where it's at.



Ya  But she kinda has a tiny head


----------



## Leon (Dec 11, 2007)

garcia3441 said:


> There's someone at the 'I Hate Rachel Ray' forum that uses the same avatar.



what?! link?


----------



## Shawn (Dec 11, 2007)

I like Rachel Ray too. She does talk alot but her show is pretty cool.


----------



## BigM555 (Dec 11, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> Giada Delaurentis is where it's at.





 x 1,000

I was wondering when common sense might enter this thread. 

Giada makes Rachel look like a school girl. I watch her show whenever it's on but ya know, it's funny, I can't remember a single damn thing she's ever cooked.


----------



## playstopause (Dec 11, 2007)

Petite powerhouse!


----------



## garcia3441 (Dec 12, 2007)

Leon said:


> what?! link?



rachael_ray_sux: Something we could all hope for.


----------

